# wmv & asf ---> avi oder mpeg



## dopesmuggla (5. April 2002)

also ich würde gerne asf und wmv files in avi oder mpeg umwandeln damit ich sie mit adobe premiere öffnen kann. ich hab auch schon nen prog gefunden. TMPGEnc heißt das. es bleibt aber immer sofort nachdem ich mit dem encoden angefangen habe ab. kennt noch jemand andere programme?


----------



## Kaethe (5. April 2002)

> TMPGEnc heißt das. es bleibt aber immer sofort nachdem ich mit dem encoden angefangen habe ab.



Was bleibt es?


----------



## Shiivva (5. April 2002)

1. die .asf mit asftools "reparieren"
2. mit virtualdub in ein avi umwandeln
und dann 3. mit tmpegenc in ein mpg.


----------



## dopesmuggla (5. April 2002)

@kaethe: hängen bleibt es...
@shiiva: danke...werds mal versuchen.


----------



## dopesmuggla (5. April 2002)

die asf datei kann ich mit virtual dub net öffnen...trotz "reparieren"


----------



## Shiivva (6. April 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von dopesmuggla _
> *die asf datei kann ich mit virtual dub net öffnen...trotz "reparieren" *



also für asf oder wmv brauchst du die version 1.3.
alles darüber wird nicht funktionieren.
schau mal auf http://www.vcdhelp.com. die erklären das ganze recht gut.


----------



## dopesmuggla (6. April 2002)

danke.
ich hatte version 1.4.8 und damit gings net.
jetzt saug ich grad 1.3c.

EDIT: Also ich hab jetzt nen asf-file mit den asf tools repariert.
dann mit virtual dub 1.3c geöffnet. aber dann kam ein fehler: "Could not locate decompressor for format 'WMV2' (unknown)" ich hab auf vcdhelp.com nach nem codec gesucht aber nix gefunden. hilf mir bitte nochmal. danke.


----------



## Shiivva (20. April 2002)

anderer vorschlag: 

aus der asf oder wmv den ton holen. ich nem dafür immer dbpoweramp.
wenn du dann ne wav hast, nochmal tmpgenc benutzen.
als videodatei die asf/wmv auswählen, als audio jetzt die wav datei.
und dann umwandeln.


----------



## dopesmuggla (20. April 2002)

danke für deinen tip...aber ich habs mittlerweile selber hinbekommen.
anscheinend hat tmpgenc probleme mit dem sound.

BTW: ich hol den sound mit graphedit raus.


----------

